# Sticky  How This Forum Works



## ZB

The Hauling Schedule is a way for the community to help each other with hauling needs. You can haul machinery, hay, or anything else one way and save a fellow member tons of money, while making a bit for yourself. It helps keep costs down for everyone.

To use the Hauling Schedule, please create a new topic in this forum.

Once posting the thread, you will see a dropdown menu where you can choose a prefix. The prefixes to choose from are 'Can Haul,' and 'Need Hauled.' Simply indicate what you are posting about, then post as you normally would.


----------

